# winter flounder from the surf?



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Recently someone had mentioned to me that they were going to try for winter flounder from the surf. Anyone ever try this? Any info would help.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I personally haven't, too busy targeting striper but I'm sure you can.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Dont know about that, but there's plenty of sundials out there.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I was thinking after the water temp dropped and the striper fishing slowed down. That's pretty much the same response I've gotten from everywhere else. I was wondering if anyone had tried and if they had any success, but it doesn't seem like anyone has. I guess the best way to find out is to put some time in on the water. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I went to SH Saturday night at high tide, nobody, I mean nobody was there. I fished for a bout 4 hours hoping to get a good catch while the tide went out. I caught 2 baby skates, that is it, nothing else. Not even a good hit using clams. I tried fishfinder, then i tried putting a float near the hook on the fishfinder thinking maybe the bait needed to be higher. Nothing! 

Question: how can i find out the water tempature before driving 1 hour to SH? Some people say cold water is good for fishing, but I guess maybe it was too cold? After getting skunked I felt like giving up for the season. heh..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Check your local bait shops ig they are still open or check up on line.


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

Question: how can i find out the water tempature before driving 1 hour to SH? Some people say cold water is good for fishing said:


> Here is the website I use:
> 
> http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking, what would be too low of temp?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

parkstreet1234 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what would be too low of temp?


That would depend. I can only go by the areas that I fish, 50 degrees is the best water temp for the areas that I fish. Usually, the colder the water, the bigger the fish. Me personally, I would't like it to be below 45 degrees.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Lickinfrogs said:


> Recently someone had mentioned to me that they were going to try for winter flounder from the surf. Anyone ever try this? Any info would help.


Just an FYI !

Winter Flounder
The minimum size limit for winter flounder is 12 inches. For winter flounder the open season is March 23 to May 21. The possession limit is 2 fish per angler per day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> Just an FYI !
> 
> Winter Flounder
> The minimum size limit for winter flounder is 12 inches. For winter flounder the open season is March 23 to May 21. The possession limit is 2 fish per angler per day.


Yep.


----------



## surfrod (Nov 30, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Just an FYI !
> 
> Winter Flounder
> The minimum size limit for winter flounder is 12 inches. For winter flounder the open season is March 23 to May 21. The possession limit is 2 fish per angler per day.


yep, that's the problem.

used to be a late fall fishery for winter flounder that everyone would get into.

most successful shore bound winter flundie fisherman fish the same way that boat anglers do... with a chum pot, or some other tactic, to help draw fish in 

shark river, squan, sandy hook bayside, were all spots for winter flounder, though I was never a "sharpie" and don't live near those areas any longer.

Perhaps this would make a good chum pot for a shore bound angler -> :spam:


----------

